
OpenALPR: Automatic License Plate Recognition Library - trymas
https://github.com/openalpr/openalpr
======
jmnicolas
> -c <country_code>, --country <country_code> Country code to identify (either
> us for USA or eu for Europe). Default=us

Europe is not a country, it's a continent with multiples countries, each one
with its own scheme for creating license plates.

Can't test it right now, but if you look for a Swiss, Belgian and French (old
and new) license plate you'll see they have nothing in common.

~~~
robzyb
"The common EU format of having a blue section on the extreme left with EU
circle of stars and the country code was introduced by Council Regulation (EC)
No 2411/98 of 3 November 1998[1] and entered into force on the 11 November
1998."

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vehicle_registration_plates_of...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vehicle_registration_plates_of_the_European_Union)

Maybe not all countries adopt the EU standard, but it makes sense that there
is an "eu" mode.

~~~
lhaussknecht
Yes, that are common plates. But there are also special ones. Look at the
personalized plates in
austria.[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vehicle_registration_plates_of...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vehicle_registration_plates_of_Austria)

~~~
robzyb
As an Australian living in Japan all of those plates look remarkably similar.
It wouldn't surprise me if all of them were covered under the 'eu' directive.

Of course, my point was simply that there _IS_ an EU rule, and therefore it
makes sense to simply have an 'eu' mode that acts upon the rule even if it
doesn't cover all EU plates.

~~~
lhaussknecht
My experience with other (commercial) NPR is, that it's better to narrow down
your expected search results to those countries you are looking for. The whole
EU would be too wide...

------
awjr
There is a slight issue with this library in that it is "gimped" to one CPU.
You can licence a multi-cpu version
[http://www.openalpr.com/](http://www.openalpr.com/) but the open source one
would be a lot cooler.

~~~
nitrogen
The license says its AGPLv3. Is there an additional restriction somewhere that
prevents one from modifying the code to run on multiple CPUs?

~~~
Natanael_L
No GPL version allows adding such restrictions.

------
dzhiurgis
What is the best way to integrate this with a camera?

Is there any specific IPTV cam platform?

~~~
lhaussknecht
Most cameras offer a HTTP interface to acquire images. You can feed those to
the LPR. Some LPR stacks offer recognition of license plates directly from
video streams (MJPG, H.264).

------
breakingcups
It missed a G on my test image.

A very interesting project nonetheless.

------
TeeWEE
How does this work internally. Its not using a neural net is it?

